# need input



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just aquired a 08 750 team green brute 65hrs 400mi mud virgin from ne arkansas, looking to get her muddy very soon. i am looking for the people who offered the coustom cut cv guards


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I THINK THESE GUY WILL HELP YOU OUT, AND THE PRICE SEEMS VERY GOOD IMO:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...418652QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It was one of our sponsors that were offering that if I remember right.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*^^ thats what i was thinking as well, but i couldnt find them so i posted the ebay link above. It looks like the guys at the link will do a custom laser cut into the cv guards if you want that. Just ask! And its a very good price on front & rear sets*


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont think they are a sponsor anymore though. i just tried looking for it but could not find anything.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think it was white rhino that did those.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

now that you say the name i remember it was them.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks for the help guys


----------

